# Shabad Kirtan Of Bhagtan Di Bani



## Astroboy (Feb 26, 2009)

Members may post Media, Video and audio clips on the banees of the 15 Bhagats here.


To get involved in the discussions on the Banis of the Bhagats of SGGS, here's the link:
http://www.sikhism.us/gurmat-vichaar-project/


----------



## kiram (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Shabad Kirtan from BhagtaN di Bani*

YouTube - Separation


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Shabad Kirtan from BhagtaN di Bani*

YouTube - Whoever dies, let him die such that he does not die again

ਸਲੋਕ ॥ 
salok ||
Shalok:
​ 
 
 ਕਬੀਰਾ ਮਰਤਾ ਮਰਤਾ ਜਗੁ ਮੁਆ ਮਰਿ ਭਿ ਨ ਜਾਨੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
kabeeraa marathaa marathaa jag muaa mar bh n jaanai koe ||
Kabeer, the world is dying - dying to death, but no one knows how to truly die.

   
 ਐਸੀ ਮਰਨੀ ਜੋ ਮਰੈ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਮਰਨਾ ਹੋਇ ॥੧॥ 
aisee maranee jo marai bahur n maranaa hoe ||1||
Whoever dies, let him die such a death, that he does not have to die again. ||1||


ma 3 ||
Third Mehl:
  4    ਕਿਆ ਜਾਣਾ ਕਿਵ ਮਰਹਗੇ ਕੈਸਾ ਮਰਣਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
kiaa jaanaa kiv marehagae kaisaa maranaa hoe ||
What do I know? How will I die? What sort of death will it be?

  
 ਜੇ ਕਰਿ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਮਨਹੁ ਨ ਵੀਸਰੈ ਤਾ ਸਹਿਲਾ ਮਰਣਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
jae kar saahib manahu n veesarai thaa sehilaa maranaa hoe ||
If I do not forget the Lord Master from my mind, then my death will be easy.
  
 ਮਰਣੈ ਤੇ ਜਗਤੁ ਡਰੈ ਜੀਵਿਆ ਲੋੜੈ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
maranai thae jagath ddarai jeeviaa lorrai sabh koe ||
The world is terrified of death; everyone longs to live.
  
 ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਜੀਵਤੁ ਮਰੈ ਹੁਕਮੈ ਬੂਝੈ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
gur parasaadhee jeevath marai hukamai boojhai soe ||
By Guru's Grace, one who dies while yet alive, understands the Lord's Will.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਐਸੀ ਮਰਨੀ ਜੋ ਮਰੈ ਤਾ ਸਦ ਜੀਵਣੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੨॥ 
naanak aisee maranee jo marai thaa sadh jeevan hoe ||2||
O Nanak, one who dies such a death, lives forever. ||2||
 

​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Shabad Kirtan from BhagtaN di Bani*

YouTube - Fly away black crow


The kirtaan begins at 02:12 minutes following a katha.

ਰਾਗੁ ਗਉੜੀ ॥ 
raag gourree ||
Raag Gauree:
  

 ਪੰਥੁ ਨਿਹਾਰੈ ਕਾਮਨੀ ਲੋਚਨ ਭਰੀ ਲੇ ਉਸਾਸਾ ॥ 
panthh nihaarai kaamanee lochan bharee lae ousaasaa ||
The bride gazes at the path, and sighs with tearful eyes.

ਉਰ ਨ ਭੀਜੈ ਪਗੁ ਨਾ ਖਿਸੈ ਹਰਿ ਦਰਸਨ ਕੀ ਆਸਾ ॥੧॥ 
our n bheejai pag naa khisai har dharasan kee aasaa ||1||
Her heart is not happy, but she does not retrace her steps, in hopes of seeing the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan. ||1||
  

ਉਡਹੁ ਨ ਕਾਗਾ ਕਾਰੇ ॥ 
ouddahu n kaagaa kaarae ||
So fly away, black crow,
  

ਬੇਗਿ ਮਿਲੀਜੈ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਰਾਮ ਪਿਆਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
baeg mileejai apunae raam piaarae ||1|| rehaao ||
so that I may quickly meet my Beloved Lord. ||1||Pause||
  

 ਕਹਿ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਪਦ ਕਾਰਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰੀਜੈ ॥ 
kehi kabeer jeevan padh kaaran har kee bhagath kareejai ||
Says Kabeer, to obtain the status of eternal life, worship the Lord with devotion.
  

 ਏਕੁ ਆਧਾਰੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਾਰਾਇਨ ਰਸਨਾ ਰਾਮੁ ਰਵੀਜੈ ॥੨॥੧॥੧੪॥੬੫॥ 
eaek aadhhaar naam naaraaein rasanaa raam raveejai ||2||1||14||65||
The Name of the Lord is my only Support; with my tongue, I chant the Lord's Name. ||2||1||14||65||​


----------



## kiram (Feb 27, 2009)

YouTube - Bande khoj Dil har roj


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 27, 2009)

Ang 727
ਤਿਲੰਗ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਭਗਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਕਬੀਰ  ਜੀ 
तिलंग बाणी भगता की कबीर जी 
Ŧilang baṇī bẖagṯā kī Kabīr jī 
Tilang, The Word Of Devotee Kabeer Jee: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਬੇਦ  ਕਤੇਬ  ਇਫਤਰਾ  ਭਾਈ  ਦਿਲ  ਕਾ  ਫਿਕਰੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
बेद कतेब इफतरा भाई दिल का फिकरु न जाइ ॥ 
Beḏ kaṯeb ifṯarā bẖā▫ī ḏil kā fikar na jā▫e. 
The Vedas and the Scriptures are only make-believe, O Siblings of Destiny; they do not relieve the anxiety of the heart. 

ਟੁਕੁ  ਦਮੁ  ਕਰਾਰੀ  ਜਉ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਹਾਜਿਰ  ਹਜੂਰਿ  ਖੁਦਾਇ  ॥੧॥ 
टुकु दमु करारी जउ करहु हाजिर हजूरि खुदाइ ॥१॥ 
Tuk ḏam karārī ja▫o karahu hājir hajūr kẖuḏā▫e. ||1|| 
If you will only center yourself on the Lord, even for just a breath, then you shall see the Lord face-to-face, present before you. ||1|| 

ਬੰਦੇ  ਖੋਜੁ  ਦਿਲ  ਹਰ  ਰੋਜ  ਨਾ  ਫਿਰੁ  ਪਰੇਸਾਨੀ  ਮਾਹਿ  ॥ 
बंदे खोजु दिल हर रोज ना फिरु परेसानी माहि ॥ 
Banḏe kẖoj ḏil har roj nā fir paresānī māhi. 
O human being, search your own heart every day, and do not wander around in confusion. 

ਇਹ  ਜੁ  ਦੁਨੀਆ  ਸਿਹਰੁ  ਮੇਲਾ  ਦਸਤਗੀਰੀ  ਨਾਹਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
इह जु दुनीआ सिहरु मेला दसतगीरी नाहि ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ih jo ḏunī▫ā sihar melā ḏasaṯgīrī nāhi. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
This world is just a magic-show; no one will be holding your hand. ||1||Pause|| 

ਦਰੋਗੁ  ਪੜਿ  ਪੜਿ  ਖੁਸੀ  ਹੋਇ  ਬੇਖਬਰ  ਬਾਦੁ  ਬਕਾਹਿ  ॥ 
दरोगु पड़ि पड़ि खुसी होइ बेखबर बादु बकाहि ॥ 
Ḏarog paṛ paṛ kẖusī ho▫e bekẖabar bāḏ bakāhi. 
Reading and studying falsehood, people are happy; in their ignorance, they speak nonsense. 

ਹਕੁ  ਸਚੁ  ਖਾਲਕੁ  ਖਲਕ  ਮਿਆਨੇ  ਸਿਆਮ  ਮੂਰਤਿ  ਨਾਹਿ  ॥੨॥ 
हकु सचु खालकु खलक मिआने सिआम मूरति नाहि ॥२॥ 
Hak sacẖ kẖālak kẖalak mi▫āne si▫ām mūraṯ nāhi. ||2|| 
The True Creator Lord is diffused into His creation; He is not just the dark-skinned Krishna of legends. ||2|| 

ਅਸਮਾਨ  *ਿਮ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੇ  ਲਹੰਗ  ਦਰੀਆ  ਗੁਸਲ  ਕਰਦਨ  ਬੂਦ  ॥ 
असमान *िम्याने लहंग दरीआ गुसल करदन बूद ॥ 
Asmān mi▫yāne lahang ḏarī▫ā gusal karḏan būḏ. 
Through the Tenth Gate, the stream of nectar flows; take your bath in this. 

ਕਰਿ  ਫਕਰੁ  ਦਾਇਮ  ਲਾਇ  ਚਸਮੇ  ਜਹ  ਤਹਾ  ਮਉਜੂਦੁ  ॥੩॥ 
करि फकरु दाइम लाइ चसमे जह तहा मउजूदु ॥३॥ 
Kar fakar ḏā▫im lā▫e cẖasme jah ṯahā ma▫ujūḏ. ||3|| 
Serve the Lord forever; use your eyes, and see Him ever-present everywhere. ||3|| 

ਅਲਾਹ  ਪਾਕੰ  ਪਾਕ  ਹੈ  ਸਕ  ਕਰਉ  ਜੇ  ਦੂਸਰ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
अलाह पाकं पाक है सक करउ जे दूसर होइ ॥ 
Alāh pākaŉ pāk hai sak kara▫o je ḏūsar ho▫e. 
The Lord is the purest of the pure; only through doubt could there be another. 

ਕਬੀਰ  ਕਰਮੁ  ਕਰੀਮ  ਕਾ  ਉਹੁ  ਕਰੈ  ਜਾਨੈ  ਸੋਇ  ॥੪॥੧॥ 
कबीर करमु करीम का उहु करै जानै सोइ ॥४॥१॥ 
Kabīr karam karīm kā uho karai jānai so▫e. ||4||1|| 
O Kabeer, mercy flows from the Merciful Lord; He alone knows who acts. ||4||1||


----------



## kiram (Mar 1, 2009)

YouTube - GOD resolves all our problems - SIKH RELIGION


----------



## kiram (Mar 1, 2009)

ਘਰੁ  ੪  ਸੋਰਠਿ  ॥ ਪਾੜ  ਪੜੋਸਣਿ  ਪੂਛਿ  ਲੇ  ਨਾਮਾ  ਕਾ  ਪਹਿ  ਛਾਨਿ  ਛਵਾਈ  ਹੋ  ॥ ਤੋ  ਪਹਿ  ਦੁਗਣੀ  ਮਜੂਰੀ  ਦੈਹਉ  ਮੋ  ਕਉ  ਬੇਢੀ  ਦੇਹੁ  ਬਤਾਈ  ਹੋ  ॥੧॥ 
Gẖar 4 soraṯẖ. Pāṛ paṛosaṇ pūcẖẖ le nāmā kā pėh cẖẖān cẖẖavā▫ī ho. Ŧo pėh ḏugṇī majūrī ḏaiha▫o mo ka▫o bedẖī ḏeh baṯā▫ī ho. ||1|| 
Fourth House, Sorat'h: The woman next door asked Naam Dayv, "Who built your house? I shall pay him double wages. Tell me, who is your carpenter?" ||1|| 
ਪਾੜ = ਪਾਰ ਦੀ, ਨਾਲ ਦੀ। ਪੜੋਸਣਿ = ਗੁਆਂਢਣ ਨੇ। ਪੂਛਿ ਲੇ = ਪੁੱਛਿਆ। ਨਾਮਾ = ਹੇ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ! ਕਾ ਪਹਿ = ਕਿਸ ਪਾਸੋਂ? ਛਾਨਿ = ਛੰਤ, ਛਪਰੀ, ਕੁੱਲੀ। ਛਵਾਈ = ਬਣਵਾਈ ਹੈ। ਤੋ ਪਹਿ = ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲੋਂ। ਦੈ ਹਉ = ਮੈਂ ਦੇ ਦਿਆਂਗੀ। ਬੇਢੀ = ਤਰਖਾਣ। ਦੇਹੁ ਬਤਾਈ = ਦੱਸ ਦੇਹ।੧।

ਨਾਲ ਦੀ ਗੁਆਂਢਣ ਨੇ ਪੁੱਛਿਆ-ਹੇ ਨਾਮੇ! ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਛੰਨ ਕਿਸ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਬਣਵਾਈ ਹੈ? ਮੈਨੂੰ ਉਸ ਤਰਖਾਣ ਦੀ ਦੱਸ ਪਾ, ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਦੂਣੀ ਮਜੂਰੀ ਦੇ ਦਿਆਂਗੀ।੧। 

ਰੀ  ਬਾਈ  ਬੇਢੀ  ਦੇਨੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਈ  ॥ ਦੇਖੁ  ਬੇਢੀ  ਰਹਿਓ  ਸਮਾਈ  ॥ ਹਮਾਰੈ  ਬੇਢੀ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ਅਧਾਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Rī bā▫ī bedẖī ḏen na jā▫ī. Ḏekẖ bedẖī rahi▫o samā▫ī. Hamārai bedẖī parān aḏẖārā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
O sister, I cannot give this carpenter to you. Behold, my carpenter is pervading everywhere. My carpenter is the Support of the breath of life. ||1||Pause|| 
ਰੀ ਬਾਈ = ਹੇ ਭੈਣ! {ਨੋਟ: ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਰੀ' ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਲਿੰਗ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ 'ਰੇ' ਪੁਲਿੰਗ ਹੈ; ਜਿੱਥੇ, 'ਰੇ ਲੋਈ' ਆਇਆ ਹੈ ਉੱਥੇ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਲੋਈ' ਪੁਲਿੰਗ ਹੈ।} ਦੇਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ = ਦਿੱਤਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ। ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਅਧਾਰਾ = ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭੈਣ! ਉਸ ਤਰਖਾਣ ਦੀ (ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ) ਦੱਸ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਈ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ; ਵੇਖ, ਉਹ ਤਰਖਾਣ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਹ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

ਬੇਢੀ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ਮਜੂਰੀ  ਮਾਂਗੈ  ਜਉ  ਕੋਊ  ਛਾਨਿ  ਛਵਾਵੈ  ਹੋ  ॥ ਲੋਗ  ਕੁਟੰਬ  ਸਭਹੁ  ਤੇ  ਤੋਰੈ  ਤਉ  ਆਪਨ  ਬੇਢੀ  ਆਵੈ  ਹੋ  ॥੨॥ 
Bedẖī parīṯ majūrī māŉgai ja▫o ko▫ū cẖẖān cẖẖavāvai ho. Log kutamb sabẖahu ṯe ṯorai ṯa▫o āpan bedẖī āvai ho. ||2|| 
This carpenter demands the wages of love, if someone wants Him to build their house. When one breaks his ties with all the people and relatives, then the carpenter comes of His own accord. ||2|| 
ਸਭਹੁ ਤੇ = ਸਭਨਾਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ। ਤੋਰੈ = ਤੋੜ ਦੇਵੇ। ਤਉ = ਤਾਂ। ਆਪਨ = ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ।੨।

(ਹੇ ਭੈਣ!) ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਉਸ ਤਰਖਾਣ ਪਾਸੋਂ) ਛੰਨ ਬਣਵਾਏ ਤਾਂ ਉਹ ਤਰਖਾਣ ਪ੍ਰੀਤ (ਦੀ) ਮਜੂਰੀ ਮੰਗਦਾ ਹੈ; (ਪ੍ਰੀਤ ਭੀ ਅਜਿਹੀ ਹੋਵੇ ਕਿ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ, ਪਰਵਾਰ ਨਾਲੋਂ, ਸਭਨਾਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ, ਮੋਹ ਤੋੜ ਲਏ; ਤਾਂ ਉਹ ਤਰਖਾਣ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ)।੨। 

ਐਸੋ  ਬੇਢੀ  ਬਰਨਿ  ਨ  ਸਾਕਉ  ਸਭ  ਅੰਤਰ  ਸਭ  ਠਾਂਈ  ਹੋ  ॥ ਗੂੰਗੈ  ਮਹਾ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਰਸੁ  ਚਾਖਿਆ  ਪੂਛੇ  ਕਹਨੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਈ  ਹੋ  ॥੩॥ 
Aiso bedẖī baran na sāka▫o sabẖ anṯar sabẖ ṯẖāŉ▫ī ho. Gūŉgai mahā amriṯ ras cẖākẖi▫ā pūcẖẖe kahan na jā▫ī ho. ||3|| 
I cannot describe such a carpenter, who is contained in everything, everywhere. The mute tastes the most sublime ambrosial nectar, but if you ask him to describe it, he cannot. ||3|| 
ਬਰਨਿ ਨ ਸਾਕਉ = ਮੈਂ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ। ਅੰਤਰ = ਅੰਦਰ। ਠਾਂਈ = ਥਾਂਈ। ਗੂੰਗੈ = ਗੁੰਗੇ ਨੇ। ਪੂਛੇ = ਪੁੱਛਿਆਂ।੩।

(ਜਿਵੇਂ) ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਗੁੰਗਾ ਬੜਾ ਸੁਆਦਲਾ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਖਾਏ ਤਾਂ ਪੁੱਛਿਆਂ (ਉਸ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਸੁਆਦ) ਦੱਸਿਆ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ; ਤਿਵੇਂ ਮੈਂ (ਉਸ) ਐਸੇ ਤਰਖਾਣ ਦਾ ਸਰੂਪ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ, (ਉਂਞ) ਉਹ ਸਭਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਸਭ ਥਾਈਂ ਹੈ।੩। 

ਬੇਢੀ  ਕੇ  ਗੁਣ  ਸੁਨਿ  ਰੀ  ਬਾਈ  ਜਲਧਿ  ਬਾਂਧਿ  ਧ੍ਰੂ  ਥਾਪਿਓ  ਹੋ  ॥ ਨਾਮੇ  ਕੇ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਸੀਅ  ਬਹੋਰੀ  ਲੰਕ  ਭਭੀਖਣ  ਆਪਿਓ  ਹੋ  ॥੪॥੨॥ 
Bedẖī ke guṇ sun rī bā▫ī jalaḏẖ bāŉḏẖ ḏẖarū thāpi▫o ho. Nāme ke su▫āmī sī▫a bahorī lank bẖabẖīkẖaṇ āpi▫o ho. ||4||2|| 
Listen to the virtues of this carpenter, O sister; He stopped the oceans, and established Dhroo as the pole star. Naam Dayv's Lord Master brought Sita back, and gave Sri Lanka to Bhabheekhan. ||4||2|| 
ਜਲਧਿ = ਸਮੁੰਦਰ। ਬਾਂਧਿ = (ਪੁਲ) ਬੰਨ੍ਹ ਕੇ। ਥਾਪਿਓ = ਅਟੱਲ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਸੀਅ = ਸੀਤਾ। ਬਹੋਰੀ = (ਰਾਵਣ ਤੋਂ) ਮੋੜ ਲਿਆਂਦੀ। ਆਪਿਓ = ਅਪਣਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ, ਮਾਲਕ ਬਣਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ।੪।

ਹੇ ਭੈਣ! ਉਸ ਤਰਖਾਣ ਦੇ (ਕੁਝ ਥੋੜੇ ਜਿਹੇ) ਗੁਣ ਸੁਣ ਲੈ-ਉਸ ਨੇ ਧ੍ਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਅਟੱਲ ਪਦਵੀ ਦਿੱਤੀ, ਉਸ ਨੇ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ (ਤੇ ਪੁਲ) ਬੱਧਾ, ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਦੇ (ਉਸ ਤਰਖਾਣ) ਨੇ (ਲੋਕਾਂ ਤੋਂ) ਸੀਤਾ ਮੋੜ ਕੇ ਲਿਆਂਦੀ ਤੇ ਭਭੀਖਣ ਨੂੰ ਲੰਕਾ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਬਣਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ।੪।੨। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ ਆਮ ਵੇਖਣ ਵਿਚ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਨਿਰੇ ਪੈਸੇ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਿਆਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਵਧੀਕ ਖਿੱਚ ਤੇ ਸ਼ੌਕ ਨਾਲ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਜੋ ਪਿਆਰ ਦੀ ਲਗਨ ਨਾਲ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸੰਨ ੧੯੨੨-੨੩ ਵਿਚ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਸਰੋਵਰ ਦੀ ਜੋ ਕਾਰ-ਸੇਵਾ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ-ਆਸਰੇ ਸੋਨੇ ਦੇ ਚੂੜੇ ਵਾਲੀਆਂ ਬੀਬੀਆਂ ਨੇ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਸਿਰੇ ਚਾੜ੍ਹ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਸੀ, ਉਹ ਮਜੂਰੀ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਤਕੜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਮਹੀਨਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਭੀ ਨਾ ਮੁਕਾਉਂਦੇ। ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਵਲੋਂ ਤਾਂ ਗਰੀਬ ਸਨ, ਪਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਿਆਰ ਵਿਚ ਰੰਗੇ ਹੋਏ ਸਨ। ਇਕ ਵਾਰੀ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਘਰ ਢਹਿ ਗਿਆ, ਭਗਤ ਨਾਲ ਰੱਬੀ ਪਿਆਰ ਦੀ ਸਾਂਝ ਰੱਖਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਪਿਆਰ-ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਾਲੇ ਨੇ ਆ ਕੇ ਬੜੀ ਰੀਝ ਨਾਲ ਉਹ ਘਰ ਮੁੜ ਬਣਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਜਿੱਥੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਹੈ ਉੱਥੇ ਰੱਬ ਆਪ ਹੈ। ਸਤਸੰਗੀ ਜੋ ਇਕ ਦੂਜੇ ਦਾ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਦੇ ਖਿੱਚੇ ਹੋਏ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਪ੍ਰੇਮ-ਦੇ-ਸੋਮੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਰੇ ਹੋਏ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਪ੍ਰੇਮੀ ਜੀਊੜਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਬੈਠਾ ਉਹ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੋ, ਇਹ ਕੁਦਰਤੀ ਗੱਲ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਕੰਮ ਹੋਰਨਾਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਕੰਮਾਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਵਧੀਕ ਚੰਗਾ ਤੇ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਬਣੇ। ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਗੁਆਂਢਣ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਭੀ ਰੀਝ ਆਈ ਉਸ ਤਰਖਾਣ ਦਾ ਪਤਾ ਲੈਣ ਲਈ, ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਦਾ ਕੋਠਾ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਸੀ। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਭਗਤ-ਬਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਸੱਜਣ ਨੇ ਇਸ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਅਖ਼ੀਰਲੀ ਤੁਕ ਦਾ ਹਵਾਲਾ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਸਮੇ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਰਾਮ ਚੰਦਰ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਉਪਾਸ਼ਕ ਸਨ। ਪਰ ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲੀ ਤੁਕ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਸੱਜਣ ਨੇ ਪੜ੍ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਪਦੀ, ਜਿਸ ਵਿਚ 'ਧ੍ਰੂ ਥਾਪਿਓ ਹੋ' ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਧ੍ਰੂ ਭਗਤ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਰਾਮ ਚੰਦਰ ਜੀ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲੇ ਜੁਗ ਵਿਚ ਹੋ ਚੁਕਾ ਸੀ। ਜਿਸ 'ਬੇਢੀ' ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਪੜੋਸਣ ਨੂੰ ਦੱਸ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ 'ਰਹਾਉ' ਦੀਆਂ ਤੁਕਾਂ ਵਿਚ, ਉਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਆਖਦੇ ਹਨ "ਬੇਢੀ ਰਹਿਓ ਸਮਾਈ"। ਸੋ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਸਰਬ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਦੇ ਉਪਾਸ਼ਕ ਸਨ।


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 3, 2009)

YouTube - Bhai Harjinder Singh - Rain Gaee Math Din Bhee Jae


 ਸੂਹੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ॥ 
soohee kabeer jee ||
Soohee, Kabeer Jee:
  

 ਥਰਹਰ ਕੰਪੈ ਬਾਲਾ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
thharehar kanpai baalaa jeeo ||
My innocent soul trembles and shakes.
  


 ਨਾ ਜਾਨਉ ਕਿਆ ਕਰਸੀ ਪੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
naa jaano kiaa karasee peeo ||1||
I do not know how my Husband Lord will deal with me. ||1||
  

 ਰੈਨਿ ਗਈ ਮਤ ਦਿਨੁ ਭੀ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
rain gee math dhin bhee jaae ||
The night of my youth has passed away; will the day of old age also pass away?
  

 ਭਵਰ ਗਏ ਬਗ ਬੈਠੇ ਆਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
bhavar geae bag baithae aae ||1|| rehaao ||
My dark hairs, like bumble bees, have gone away, and grey hairs, like cranes, have settled upon my head. ||1||Pause||
  

r  ਕਾਚੈ ਕਰਵੈ ਰਹੈ ਨ ਪਾਨੀ ॥ 
kaachai karavai rehai n paanee ||
Water does not remain in the unbaked clay pot;
  

 ਹੰਸੁ ਚਲਿਆ ਕਾਇਆ ਕੁਮਲਾਨੀ ॥੨॥ 
hans chaliaa kaaeiaa kumalaanee ||2||
when the soul-swan departs, the body withers away. ||2||
  

ਕੁਆਰ ਕੰਨਿਆ ਜੈਸੇ ਕਰਤ ਸੀਗਾਰਾ ॥ 
kuaar kanniaa jaisae karath seegaaraa ||
I decorate myself like a young virgin;
  

 ਕਿਉ ਰਲੀਆ ਮਾਨੈ ਬਾਝੁ ਭਤਾਰਾ ॥੩॥ 
kio raleeaa maanai baajh bhathaaraa ||3||
but how can I enjoy pleasures, without my Husband Lord? ||3||
  

 ਕਾਗ ਉਡਾਵਤ ਭੁਜਾ ਪਿਰਾਨੀ ॥ 
kaag ouddaavath bhujaa piraanee ||
My arm is tired, driving away the crows.
  

ਕਹਿ ਕਬੀਰ ਇਹ ਕਥਾ ਸਿਰਾਨੀ ॥੪॥੨॥ 
kehi kabeer eih kathhaa siraanee ||4||2||
Says Kabeer, this is the way the story of my life ends. ||4||2||​


----------



## kiram (Mar 5, 2009)

*ਰਾਗੁ  ਮਾਰੂ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਰਵਿਦਾਸ  ਜੀਉ  ਕੀ*
Rāg mārū baṇī Raviḏās jī▫o kī
Raag Maaroo, The Word Of Ravi Daas Jee:
ਰਾਗ ਮਾਰੂ ਵਿੱਚ ਭਗਤ ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ। 

*ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥
*Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 
*
* *ਐਸੀ  ਲਾਲ  ਤੁਝ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਕਉਨੁ  ਕਰੈ  ॥ਗਰੀਬ  ਨਿਵਾਜੁ  ਗੁਸਈਆ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਾਥੈ  ਛਤ੍ਰੁ  ਧਰੈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥*
Aisī lāl ṯujẖ bin ka▫un karai.Garīb nivāj gus▫ī▫ā merā māthai cẖẖaṯar ḏẖarai. ||1|| rahā▫o.
O Love, who else but You could do such a thing?O Patron of the poor, Lord of the World, You have put the canopy of Your Grace over my head. ||1||Pause||
ਲਾਲ = ਹੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਐਸੀ = ਅਜਿਹੀ (ਮਿਹਰ)। ਗਰੀਬ ਨਿਵਾਜੁ = ਗਰੀਬਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਣ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਗੁਸਈਆ ਮੇਰਾ = ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਲਕ। ਮਾਥੈ = (ਗਰੀਬ ਦੇ) ਸਿਰ ਉੱਤੇ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੈਥੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਅਜਿਹੀ ਕਰਨੀ ਹੋਰ ਕੌਣ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ? (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਗ਼ਰੀਬਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਣ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, (ਗ਼ਰੀਬ ਦੇ) ਸਿਰ ਉੱਤੇ ਭੀ ਛੱਤਰ ਝੁਲਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਭਾਵ, ਗ਼ਰੀਬ ਨੂੰ ਭੀ ਰਾਜਾ ਬਣਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ)।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 
*
* *ਜਾ  ਕੀ  ਛੋਤਿ  ਜਗਤ  ਕਉ  ਲਾਗੈ  ਤਾ  ਪਰ  ਤੁਹੀ  ਢਰੈ  ॥ਨੀਚਹ  ਊਚ  ਕਰੈ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦੁ  ਕਾਹੂ  ਤੇ  ਨ  ਡਰੈ  ॥੧॥*
Jā kī cẖẖoṯ jagaṯ ka▫o lāgai ṯā par ṯuhīŉ dẖarai.Nīcẖah ūcẖ karai merā gobinḏ kāhū ṯe na darai. ||1||
Only You can grant Mercy to that person whose touch pollutes the world.You exalt and elevate the lowly, O my Lord of the Universe; You are not afraid of anyone. ||1||
ਛੋਤਿ = ਭਿੱਟ। ਤਾ ਪਰ = ਉਸ ਉੱਤੇ। ਢਰੈ = ਢਲਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਦ੍ਰਵਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤਰਸ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਨੀਚਹ = ਨੀਚ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ। ਕਾਹੂ ਤੇ = ਕਿਸੇ ਬੰਦੇ ਤੋਂ।੧।

(ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਇਤਨਾ ਨੀਵਾਂ ਸਮਝਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੋਵੇ) ਕਿ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਭਿੱਟ ਸਾਰੇ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਲੱਗ ਜਾਏ (ਭਾਵ, ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਛੋਹਣ ਨਾਲ ਹੋਰ ਸਾਰੇ ਲੋਕ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਭਿੱਟਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਸਮਝਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਣ) ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉੱਤੇ (ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ। (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਮੇਰਾ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਨੀਚ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਉੱਚੇ ਬਣਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਕਿਸੇ ਤੋਂ ਡਰਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ।੧। 
*
* *ਨਾਮਦੇਵ  ਕਬੀਰੁ  ਤਿਲੋਚਨੁ  ਸਧਨਾ  ਸੈਨੁ  ਤਰੈ  ॥ਕਹਿ  ਰਵਿਦਾਸੁ  ਸੁਨਹੁ  ਰੇ  ਸੰਤਹੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਤੇ  ਸਭੈ  ਸਰੈ  ॥੨॥੧॥*
Nāmḏev Kabīr ṯilocẖan saḏẖnā sain ṯarai.Kahi Raviḏās sunhu re sanṯahu har jī▫o ṯe sabẖai sarai. ||2||1||
Naam Dayv, Kabeer, Trilochan, Sadhana and Sain crossed over.Says Ravi Daas, listen, O Saints, through the Dear Lord, all is accomplished. ||2||1|| 
ਸਭੈ = ਸਾਰੇ ਕੰਮ। ਸਰੈ = ਸਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਹੋ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਨ, ਸਿਰੇ ਚੜ੍ਹ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਨ।੨।

(ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ) ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਕਬੀਰ ਤ੍ਰਿਲੋਚਨ ਸਧਨਾ ਅਤੇ ਸੈਨ (ਆਦਿਕ ਭਗਤ ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਗਏ। ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈ-ਹੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨੋ! ਸੁਣੋ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਸਮਰੱਥ ਹੈ।੨।੧। ❁ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦਾ ਭਾਵ: ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਰਨ ਹੀ ਨੀਵਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਉੱਚਾ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਨੀਚਹ' ਨੂੰ ਆਮ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਲੋਕ 'ਨੀਚਹੁ' ਪੜ੍ਹਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਹੀ ਪਾਠ 'ਨੀਚਹ' ਹੈ। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਭਗਤ ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਗਵਾਹੀ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਬੀਠੁਲ-ਮੂਰਤੀ ਦੀ ਪੂਜਾ ਤੋਂ ਨਹੀਂ, ਸਗੋਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਤਰੇ ਸਨ। ਨਾਮਦੇਵ, ਤਿਲੋਚਨ, ਕਬੀਰ ਅਤੇ ਸਧਨਾ-ਇਹਨਾਂ ਚਹੁੰਆਂ ਬਾਬਤ ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਆਖਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ 'ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ ਤੇ ਸਭੈ ਸਰੈ'।




http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani%20-%20International/Bhai%20Harjinder%20Singh%20%28Sri%20Nagar%2C%20India%29%20%20%28pz028%29/Aisi%20Laal%20Tujh%20Binn%20Kaun%20Karai/Aisee_Laal_Thujh_Bin_Koun_Kurai_%5Bang_1106%5D.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 6, 2009)

YouTube - AARTI  GURU RAVIDASS JI MAHARAJ


----------



## kiram (Mar 24, 2009)

Bhagat Namdev Ji :



*ਨਾਮਦੇਵ  ਜੀ  ॥ ਮੈ  ਅੰਧੁਲੇ  ਕੀ  ਟੇਕ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਖੁੰਦਕਾਰਾ  ॥ ਮੈ  ਗਰੀਬ  ਮੈ  ਮਸਕੀਨ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਹੈ  ਅਧਾਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Nāmḏev jī. Mai anḏẖule kī tek ṯerā nām kẖunḏkārā. Mai garīb mai maskīn ṯerā nām hai aḏẖārā. ||1|| rahā▫o.


Naam Dayv Jee: I am blind; Your Name, O Creator Lord, is my only anchor and support. I am poor, and I am meek. Your Name is my only support. ||1||Pause|| 
ਟੇਕ = ਓਟ, ਸਹਾਰਾ। ਖੁੰਦਕਾਰਾ = ਸਹਾਰਾ। ਖੁੰਦਕਾਰ = ਬਾਦਸ਼ਾਹ, ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ! ਮਸਕੀਨ = ਆਜਿਜ਼। ਅਧਾਰਾ = ਆਸਰਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ! ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਮੈਂ ਅੰਨ੍ਹੇ ਦੀ ਡੰਗੋਰੀ ਹੈ, ਸਹਾਰਾ ਹੈ; ਮੈਂ ਕੰਗਾਲ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਆਜਿਜ਼ ਹਾਂ, ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ (ਹੀ) ਮੇਰਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਕਰੀਮਾਂ  ਰਹੀਮਾਂ  ਅਲਾਹ  ਤੂ  ਗਨੀ  ॥ ਹਾਜਰਾ  ਹਜੂਰਿ  ਦਰਿ  ਪੇਸਿ  ਤੂੰ  ਮਨੀ  ॥੧॥ *
Karīmāŉ rahīmāŉ alāh ṯū ganīŉ. Hājrā hajūr ḏar pes ṯūŉ manīŉ. ||1||


O beautiful Lord, benevolent and merciful Lord, You are so wealthy and generous. You are ever-present in every presence, within and before me. ||1|| 


ਕਰੀਮਾਂ = ਹੇ ਕਰੀਮ! ਹੇ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ! ਰਹੀਮਾਂ = ਹੇ ਰਹੀਮ! ਹੇ ਰਹਿਮ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ! ਗਨਂ​*ੀ = ਅਮੀਰ, ਰੱਜਿਆ-ਪੁੱਜਿਆ। ਹਾਜਰਾ ਹਜੂਰਿ = ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ, ਪ੍ਰਤੱਖ ਮੌਜੂਦ। ਦਰਿ = ਵਿਚ। ਪੇਸਿ = ਪੇਸ਼ਿ, ਸਾਹਮਣੇ। ਦਰਿ ਪੇਸਿ ਮਨਂ​*ੀ = ਮੇਰੇ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ।੧।

ਹੇ ਅੱਲਾਹ! ਹੇ ਕਰੀਮ! ਹੇ ਰਹੀਮ! ਤੂੰ (ਹੀ) ਅਮੀਰ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ ਹੈਂ (ਫਿਰ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਹੋਰ ਦੀ ਕੀਹ ਮੁਥਾਜੀ?)।੧। 

 *ਦਰੀਆਉ  ਤੂ  ਦਿਹੰਦ  ਤੂ  ਬਿਸੀਆਰ  ਤੂ  ਧਨੀ  ॥ ਦੇਹਿ  ਲੇਹਿ  ਏਕੁ  ਤੂੰ  ਦਿਗਰ  ਕੋ  ਨਹੀ  ॥੨॥* 
Ḏarī▫ā▫o ṯū ḏihanḏ ṯū bisī▫ār ṯū ḏẖanī. Ḏėh lehi ek ṯūŉ ḏigar ko nahī. ||2|| 


You are the river of life, You are the Giver of all; You are so very wealthy. You alone give, and You alone take away; there is no other at all. ||2|| 


ਦਿਹੰਦ = ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ, ਦਾਤਾ। ਬਿਸੀਆਰ = ਬਹੁਤ। ਧਨੀ = ਧਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਦੇਹਿ = ਤੂੰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਲੇਹਿ = ਤੂੰ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਦਿਗਰ = ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ, ਦੂਸਰਾ।੨।

ਤੂੰ (ਰਹਿਮਤ ਦਾ) ਦਰੀਆ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਦਾਤਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਬਹੁਤ ਹੀ ਧਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ; ਇੱਕ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਦਾਰਥ) ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੇ ਮੋੜ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ ਐਸਾ ਨਹੀਂ (ਜੋ ਇਹ ਸਮਰੱਥਾ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੋਵੇ)।੨। 

 *ਤੂੰ  ਦਾਨਾਂ  ਤੂੰ  ਬੀਨਾਂ  ਮੈ  ਬੀਚਾਰੁ  ਕਿਆ  ਕਰੀ  ॥ ਨਾਮੇ  ਚੇ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਬਖਸੰਦ  ਤੂੰ  ਹਰੀ  ॥੩॥੧॥੨॥* 
Ŧūŉ ḏānāŉ ṯūŉ bīnāŉ mai bīcẖār ki▫ā karī. Nāme cẖe su▫āmī bakẖsanḏ ṯūŉ harī. ||3||1||2|| 


You are wise, You are the supreme seer; how could I make You an object of thought? O Lord and Master of Naam Dayv, You are the merciful Lord of forgiveness. ||3||1||2||


ਦਾਨਾਂ = ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਬੀਨਾਂ = ਵੇਖਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਚ = ਦਾ। ਚੇ = ਦੇ। ਚੀ = ਦੀ। ਨਾਮੇ ਚੇ = ਨਾਮੇ ਦੇ। ਨਾਮੇ ਚੇ ਸੁਆਮੀ = ਹੇ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਦੇ ਸੁਆਮੀ!।੩।

ਹੇ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਦੇ ਖਸਮ! ਹੇ ਹਰੀ! ਤੂੰ ਸਭ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ਾਂ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ (ਸਭ ਦੇ ਦਿਲ ਦੀ) ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ ਤੇ (ਸਭ ਦੇ ਕੰਮ) ਵੇਖਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ; ਹੇ ਹਰੀ! ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰਾ ਕਿਹੜਾ ਕਿਹੜਾ ਗੁਣ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਾਂ?।੩।੧।੨। ❁ ਭਾਵ: ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਗੁਣਾਨੁਵਾਦ-ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਹੈਂ। ਸਭ ਦਾ ਰਾਜ਼ਕ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਹੈਂ। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਜੇ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨੀ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼, ਅੱਲਾਹ, ਕਰੀਮ, ਰਹੀਮ ਦੇ ਵਰਤਣ ਤੋਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਝ ਸਕਦੇ, ਤਾਂ ਕ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨ ਤੇ ਬੀਠੁਲ ਆਦਿਕ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਭੀ ਇਹ ਅੰਦਾਜ਼ਾ ਗ਼ਲਤ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਬੀਠੁਲ-ਮੂਰਤੀ ਦੇ ਪੁਜਾਰੀ ਸਨ।


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...ingh_Ji_-_Mai_Andhhulae_Kee_Ttaek.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 24, 2009)

namdevsakhi
Lectures / Sant Baba Isher singh Ji - Rara Sahib / Bhagat Namdev Ji


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 24, 2009)

YouTube - Salok Bhagat Kabir Jio Ke - Sikh Prayer


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 24, 2009)

YouTube - Salok Sheikh Fareed Jio Ke - Sikh Prayer


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 1, 2009)

YouTube - Hale Yara Hale Yara - Hello, my friend, hello my friend. Is there any good news?


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 24, 2009)

YouTube - salok saekh fareedh kae part 1
YouTube - salok saekh fareedh kae part 2
YouTube - salok saekh fareedh kae part 3


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: Bhagat Kabir*

*Har_ka_bilovna_bilovo_mera_bhai*


ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ਆਸਾ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀਉ ਕੇ ਚਉਪਦੇ ਇਕਤੁਕੇ ॥ 
ਸਨਕ ਸਨੰਦ ਅੰਤੁ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਬੇਦ ਪੜੇ ਪੜਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੇ ਜਨਮੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ 
ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਬਿਲੋਵਨਾ ਬਿਲੋਵਹੁ ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾਈ ॥ ਸਹਜਿ ਬਿਲੋਵਹੁ ਜੈਸੇ ਤਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
ਤਨੁ ਕਰਿ ਮਟੁਕੀ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ਬਿਲੋਈ ॥ ਇਸੁ ਮਟੁਕੀ ਮਹਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਸੰਜੋਈ ॥੨॥ 
ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਬਿਲੋਵਨਾ ਮਨ ਕਾ ਬੀਚਾਰਾ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਪਾਵੈ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਧਾਰਾ ॥੩॥ 
ਕਹੁ ਕਬੀਰ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਜੇ ਮੀਰਾ ॥ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਲਗਿ ਉਤਰੇ ਤੀਰਾ ॥੪॥੧॥੧੦॥ 

Du-Tukay One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: Aasaa Of Kabeer Jee, Chau-Paday, Ik-Tukay:
Sanak and Sanand, the sons of Brahma, could not find the Lord's limits. Brahma wasted his life away, continually reading the Vedas. ||1||
Churn the churn of the Lord, O my Siblings of Destiny. Churn it steadily, so that the essence, the butter, may not be lost. ||1||Pause||
Make your body the churning jar, and use the stick of your mind to churn it. Gather the curds of the Word of the Shabad. ||2|| 
The churning of the Lord is to reflect upon Him within your mind. By Guru's Grace, the Ambrosial Nectar flows into us. ||3|| 
Says Kabeer, if the Lord, our King casts His Glance of Grace, one is carried across to the other side, holding fast to the Lord's Name. ||4||1||10|| 

 dhuthukae ik oa(n)kaar sathigur prasaadh || aasaa sree kabeer jeeo kae choupadhae eikathukae || 
sanak sana(n)dh a(n)th nehee paaeiaa || baedh parrae parr brehamae janam gavaaeiaa ||1|| 
har kaa bilovanaa bilovahu maerae bhaaee || sehaj bilovahu jaisae thath n jaaee ||1|| rehaao || 
than kar mattukee man maahi biloee || eis mattukee mehi sabadh sa(n)joee ||2|| 
har kaa bilovanaa man kaa beechaaraa || gur prasaadh paavai a(n)mrith dhhaaraa ||3|| 
kahu kabeer nadhar karae jae ma(n)aeeraa || raam naam lag outharae theeraa ||4||1||10|| 
 
Audio Bibi Kamaljit Kaur
http://www.sikhiwiki.org/images/9/98/Har_ka_bilovna_bilovo_mera_bhai.mp3


Source http://www.sikhiwiki.com/index.php/Har_ka_bilovna_bilovo_mera_bhai



http://www.sikhiwiki.org/images/9/98/Har_ka_bilovna_bilovo_mera_bhai.mp3


----------

